# Lil Kahuna MBGFC Limited Tourney



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Left out right after the capt's meeting and headed to the spur to try for some swords. They were not included as part of the tourney but what the hell you going to do for four hours. Set the baits out and rocked and rolled all night. Started getting ready for trolling around 4:30AM and while I was putting the outriggers out the shallow squid pulls a little drag. I move the lever to strike and fish. Pulled up a beautiful little pup. 










Starting trolling southeast towards the southeast corner of the east dumping grounds. Blended blue for most of the way and some life less scattered patties. After hours of trolling decided to head in shallow. Pointed the boat to the northeast corner of the dumping and then further north. Made to the 100 fathom and water turned real green and lots of scattered grass. Pointed the boat back south and in the general direction of the spur. Found a nice line with current, foam, and grass just 8 miles north of the southeast corner of the east dumping grounds. Lots of flying fish, hardtails and more importantly we found a nice log loaded with hardtails. Made one pass and saw one nice dolphin. Turn the boat around, reeled in the lures and got the live bait rigs reading. Got set up and headed to the log. Once we got there I threw over small bits of pogy and sure the mahi showed up. Bret first casts out and immediately hooks up. Fish jumps and throws the hook. Damn...See another fish now it's Craig's turn and he hooks up. A couple minutes later I reach out and gaff the green fish. While Craig was fighting another mahi shows up and Bret hooks up again but this time the fish comes to the boat and I sink the gaff em in. Kept live baiting but nothing. Put out the spread and a few minutes later we had a huge knockdown on the short rigger, pink marlin magic. Peels off some line from the 50W and then nothing. Around 3:30 decided to pull up and make the 60 mile run back to Perdido. 50 miles offshore we get hit with a hell of a front. Went from 25knts to 20knts to 15knts and then 10knts. 30 miles to 15 miles was pure hell. Massively confused seas... My body is paying for. Ch16 was lit up with distress calls. I was sure wondering if we were going to make the weigh scales. Ended up clearing the bridge around 7:30PM. Thirty minutes before the final time limited. Our mahi weighed 26 and 24lbs good enough for 3rd and 4th place. 

We won 3rd place dolphin and top club member. This netted a new hydroglow light, a real nice cooler (hybrid between frigid rigid and icey tek, don't remember the brand), a spot light and $2,600!! 

Here's craig collecting the prizes. 










Keith Johnson, Lil Kahuna


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Glad to here you guys won some money! The weather certanly made it a trip to remember!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats Keith! It got a little rough on the way in huh???


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

Congrats on the win . Well deserved in all of that bad weather .


----------



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report, Keith!! Congratulations on the winnings!!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't know what your talking about, that was the smoothest ride I've had in a long time. Just kidding; it sucked and I feel like I got hit by a truck.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Yea we were happy with the3rd and fourth phin. No knockdowns or anything fro the first seven hours of searching. The cooler is a 155 quart Yeti, seems very nice. Only 10 boats weighed in. Three only weighing Blackfin. Barry Cole swiped the YF with a nice 52# and received Top Boat, so we have two winning boats from PFF.


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations guys! Good report and a great finish.


----------



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

Great job guys, congrats, storm was bad as I looked offshore from the island.


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome job fellas!


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

Wat to go Keith!


----------



## BSartistX (Oct 8, 2007)

Kieth we fished the same rip line sunday on a 330TE World Catand landed about a 40lb Bull. There were several other fish following it so we tossed some live hardtails out, but no takers. Good Job placing in the tourney, we were goiung to enter but had a bad taste in out mouth from the ADSFR last week. We would have had 2nd place wahoo in the adsfr with a 65lber, but we arrived at the scales 10 seconds late. Guess it pays to be on time.

Nice boat bye the way.

Brad 

Team World Cat


----------



## D.Woodley (Oct 6, 2007)

Great job Keith and Craig sorry to hear you got pounded comming in.


----------



## onoahi (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats. Yeti is the old IceyTek and they are incredible. Iced up on Wed and still has some left on Sunday. My igloos had to be reloaded daily.


----------

